# Служба лечения боли - НИИ СП им. Н. В. Склифосовского



## JesJon (20 Июл 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане, поделитесь своими впечатлениями о данной службе.
Собираюсь пойти туда на консультацию на следующей неделе.


----------



## Весёлый (20 Июл 2017)

Делюсь.
1. Консультация. Меня консультировал Павел Геннадьевич Генов, заведующий Сектором Изучения Острых и Хронических Болевых Синдромов. Консультация состояла из подробного опроса, изучения обследований, осмотра и проведения тестов.
По итогам было определено дальнейшее лечение и выдано официальное заключение.
2. Лечение. Было показано проведение эпидуральной каудальной блокады уровня L5-S1. Помещение у Службы Лечения Боли свое. Выдают специальную больничную чистую одежду, переодеться можно в специальной кабинке. Для проведения процедур отдельное помещение. Блокаду мне делала Смирнова Ольга Вячеславовна, врач-анестезиолог, младший научный сотрудник Сектора Изучения Острых и Хронических Болевых Синдромов. Ассистирует процедурная медсестра. Блокада делается под контролем КТ и мониторингом показателей. Место введения иглы местно обезболивается уколом. Отсек оборудован отлично, медицинское оборудование современное, чисто. Врач-анестезиолог и медицинская сестра вежливые, на контакт идут, можно поговорить, задать вопросы. Работают уверенно, но в то же время очень внимательно.
Лично мне все понравилось.
Жаль только, что по полису ОМС туда, как всегда, попасть целая проблема. Очередь огромная.


----------



## Весёлый (20 Июл 2017)

Пара видео о Службе Лечения Боли НИИ Склифосовского. Для общего впечатления.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Июл 2017)

@Alexlog187, боль уменьшилась?


----------



## Весёлый (20 Июл 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @Alexlog187, боль уменьшилась?


Мне лично блокаду сделать не смогли. Организм посчитал введение иглы в каудальное отверстие крестца угрозой и я рефлекторно "уронил" давление и пульс. Все закончилось благополучно, однако, остался без блокады. Ольга Вячеславовна оперативно дала "конфету" в виде Атропина в вену и я обновился
После Вашего случая с миелоишемией от блокад с стероидами я как-то решил пока повременить с этим делом. Тем более, что у меня и так "подергивания" мышц в ногах и жуткие парестезии с "иглами", участками онемения, жжением и нытьем под кожей.
Ну а мне были назначены курсом АД "Триттико" по схеме и Катадолон при усилении болей.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Июл 2017)

Пейте, если на работу не ходить, то можно и ады мне три препарата назначали, с одной стороны хоть спать ночами начала, с другой стороны спала сидя за столом на работе, коллеги потешались и что делала ночью и тд и тп. Месяца три выдержала, потом потихоньку начала убирать. От подергиваний понравился атаракс, а так не противосудоржные, не миелорелаксанты их не не убирали


----------



## Весёлый (20 Июл 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Пейте, если на работу не ходить, то можно и ады мне три препарата назначали, с одной стороны хоть спать ночами начала, с другой стороны спала сидя за столом на работе, коллеги потешались и что делала ночью и тд и тп. Месяца три выдержала, потом потихоньку начала убирать. От подергиваний понравился атаракс, а так не противосудоржные, не миелорелаксанты их не не убирали


АД пью, но в минимальных дозах. По схеме наращивать не стал, пока достаточно этого.
Симптоматика "в кучу". Как только начинается усиление болей в верхней части ягодиц, подключаются ноги - нарастает парестезия и с ней приходят подергивания, в промежности все натягивается. При этом слабости в конечностях нет, статическое напряжение-расслабление мышц контролирую прекрасно, на носках пятках без проблем, сколько угодно. Однако, при нарастании такой симптоматики сразу сковывает осевые мышцы до грудного отдела. Начинаю наклоняться, а они натянуты, как веревки. Терплю-терплю, оп, парестезия и подергивания постепенно уходят, боль из ягодиц уходит и осевые сразу расслабляются. Про поясницу забыл давно уже, год с лишним уже как не болит.
Вот такой комплект.
Про "Атаракс" почитаю, спасибо.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Июл 2017)

@Alexlog187, потихоньку лфк делайте растягиайте мышцы меня от первых упражнений даже тремор был, ногу не могла лежа поднять. По лестнице тяжело подняться было, слабость в ногах, более менее прошло. Кто бы с другими проблемами помог, как уберечь сустав при сколиозе, пока первая степень коксартроза. Что дальше, думать страшно


----------



## Весёлый (20 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, выберемся с Божьей помощью. Мне уже не страшно, на столько болезнь меня за три года вымотала. Всю жизнь эта проклятая болячка мне испоганила.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Июл 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> статическое напряжение-расслабление мышц контролирую прекрасно,


Может подскажете, как контролировать напряжение грушевидной мышцы? Специальные упражнения на пост-изом релаксацию мне пока нельзя (острый период). Пытаюсь сесть в удобную позу и массировать мышцы ягодиц. От подёргивания мне помогло мидокалм + фенибут + афабазол.


----------



## Весёлый (20 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, я имел ввиду некий тест. Стоя на месте хочу напрячь ягодицы - напряг, напряжение в обеих одинаковое, захотел расслабить - расслабил, расслабление одновременное. По-очередно каждую ягодицу напряг-расслабил. То же самое с ногами. 
Делаю статику: на вдохе напрягаю ягодицы, задерживаю дыхание, считаю до 8, потом на выдохе расслабляю ягодицы. То же самое с ногами. Это можно делать стоя на месте или лежа на спине с вытянутыми ногами.
Конкретно на грушевидную для Вас подсказать, к сожалению, не могу. Но статические упражнения на мышцы в любом случае полезны в период, когда нельзя использовать динамические.


----------



## Elka66 (21 Июл 2017)

Да жизнь поделилась на до и после, из веселой, жизнерадосной женщины я превратилась, даже не знаю в кого, в стоика. Теперь как на зоне, не верь, не бойся, не проси. Жаловаться ни кому нельзя, ни врачам, ни близким, твои страдания и мучения не нужны, не верят. Зато обогатилась околомедицинскими знаниями и терминами. Теперь, если в кабинете открыта дверь и кто то начинает, ныть что продует, начнется радикулит. Я вещаю, что до позвонкового диска почти двадцать см, а боли и спазмы результат разрыва диска и вытекания пульпозного ядра. Немая сцена. А самое наверное страшное, что сегодняшнее состояние это не окончательный результат, где то маячит вторая операция. Поэтому, все по дому стоя и на коленках джинсы, носки одеваю как аист, на одной ноге. Но ничего, прорвемся


----------



## tankist (13 Янв 2018)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Теперь как на зоне, не верь, не бойся, не проси. Жаловаться ни кому нельзя, ни врачам, ни близким, твои страдания и мучения не нужны, не верят.


 Истинная правда. Увы...


----------



## Весёлый (21 Мар 2018)

Службу Лечения Боли НИИ Склифосовского расформировали. Об этом вчера мне сообщили по телефону, уведомив, что я уже не смогу приехать на прием к врачу, потому что такого подразделения в Склифе больше нет.


----------



## JesJon (22 Мар 2018)

Все клиники и службы по лечению боли - вытягивание денег при отсутствии какой-либо помощи. Это глумление над страдающими людьми. Платные услуги без каких-либо гарантий - опыты над людьми за их счет. Такова сегодняшняя медицина. Врач Касаткин в одной из тем предлагает пациенту операцию и добавляет, что если у него не что-то не получится, тогда поставят электрод. Т.е. он изначально расписывается в собственном невежестве. Он не состоянии определить оптимальный способ операции и предсказать последствия этой операции. Это звучит так. Если я изуродую вас,то ни за что отвечать не буду, а просто передам вас в руки других неучей, которые будут продолжать проводить безнаказанно эксперименты над вами. Вот такой врач Касаткин, еще перед операцией умывает руки. И он такой не один - это тактика всех наших бездарей-нейрохирургов.
Больные должны знать реальную картину.


----------

